# Flame Wars Apple / Android



## Infin1ty (19. August 2011)

Ich wollte hier mal meine Meinung loswerden, weil
mich hier etwas echt annervt.

Jdes mal wenn es in einem Thread zu ner Diskussion
mit dem Thema Apple kommt fängt zu erst eine einigermaßen sachliche
Diskussion an.

Da hier viele im Forum pro Android sind und wenige pro iOS / Apple
tuen meist zuerst die Android Leute ihre Meinung kund, sachlich oder eben auch teilweise nicht. Dann kommen
1-2 Kommentare von Pro iOS Usern sachlich oder teilweise auch nicht, und dann gehts jedes mal aufs neue los.

Es schaukelt sich hoch und dann gehts irgendwann gar nicht mehr um das Thema selbst,
sondern nur noch um Spitzfindigkeiten und schließlich beschimpft man sich als Fanboys.

Ist in meiner User News zum Thema Apple vs. Samsung gerade passiert.

Sind die meisten User hier nicht so reif, dass sowas nicht passieren muss ?  Ich 
habe selbst das eine oder andere mal mitgemischt und war selbst auch nicht sachlich,
aber ich versuche das momentan.

Wäre echt schön wenn das mal klappen würde, denn momentan ist ne sachliche Diskussion die auch
nur am Rande Apple behandelt echt nicht möglich, was aber schade ist.

Vielleicht wirds ja was wenn alle versuchen sachlich zu bleiben.

LG


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2011)

Ich weiss schon, wo dieser Thread enden wird. Daher rate ich hier wohlüberlegt zu schreiben, damit das Punktekonto nicht voll wird. ein herzliches "Danke" im voraus


----------



## Infin1ty (19. August 2011)

Ich wollte nicht darauf hinaus, einzelne Personen zu nennen
oder zu sagen dass jetzt nur als Beispiel (Beispiel, nicht nicht ernst nehmen !) 
"Android Fanboys immer flamen" sondern nur auf das 
Problem allgemein hinaus.

Daher sollte sich niemand angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2011)

Das hab ich schon verstanden. Nur läuft dieser Thread gefahr, wie bei diversen "Intel vs. AMD" oder "Ati vs. nVidia" Themen komplett aus dem Ruder zu laufen. Daher schon mal eine moderative Anweisung sich hier zu maßregeln, da wir ein Auge drauf haben.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. August 2011)

Der Thread ist völlig sinnlos... 1. Weiß jeder das hier rumgeflamt wird. 2. Wird das was du hier schreibst in jeden Flame-War-Thread min. einmal geschrieben


----------



## OSche (19. August 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Der Thread ist völlig sinnlos... 1. Weiß jeder das hier rumgeflamt wird. 2. Wird das was du hier schreibst in jeden Flame-War-Thread min. einmal geschrieben


 sign
3. Handelt es sich hier um *PCGAMES*, was mit einem Apple/Mac nur eingeschränkt möglich ist, *HARDWARE*, die man bei einem Apple nur bedingt austauschen kann, es unmöglich macht zu OCen. Dass man hier nicht viele Apple-Jünger findet ist also selbstverständlich...


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

Vielleicht lässt sich hier konstruktiv eine Lösung erarbeiten, ganz so sinnlos sehe ich den Thread nicht. Anstatt hier also die "Wars" auskämpfen zu lassen, schlage ich vor gemeinsam eine Lösung zu finden, wie die Wars zu verhindern sind. Ich hätte folgende Vorschläge zur Diskussion anzubieten.

1. Eigenes Unterforum für Apple-Geräte
2. Das Heraushalten von Smartphone-News aus stark besuchten Unterforen, sprich User-News
3. Abmahnen von "Initiatoren" von Fanboy-Kriegen. Hier bin ich für konkrete Abgrenzungskriterien dankbar und vor allem Vorschlägen, wie mit den "Reaktionen von Usern" umgegangen werden soll (Sprich Fanboy-Unterstellungen)
4. ???

Ich bin für alles offen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit der Sanktion von Usern, die nachweisbar falsche Fakten verbreiten und mit denen man über 20 Seiten diskutieren muss, bevor endlich mal Butter bei dir Fische kommt? Ich denke da mal an die österreichische Telefon/SMS/Internetflat für 20€, die sich als totaler Flop nach 20 Posts herausgestellt hat


----------



## OSche (19. August 2011)

Denke dass ein Unterforum eine gute Lösung wäre, allerdings sehe ich es bei der News von Apple gegen Galaxy Tab jetzt nicht speziell als Flamewars an, viele haben sich einfach über die Frechheit des Betrugs beschwert, nur wenige speziell gegen Apple gewettert. Ich denke das die Reaktion wäre es anders herum gleich wären.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt sich hier konstruktiv eine Lösung erarbeiten, ganz so sinnlos sehe ich den Thread nicht. Anstatt hier also die "Wars" auskämpfen zu lassen, schlage ich vor gemeinsam eine Lösung zu finden, wie die Wars zu verhindern sind. Ich hätte folgende Vorschläge zur Diskussion anzubieten.
> 
> 1. Eigenes Unterforum für Apple-Geräte
> 2. Das Heraushalten von Smartphone-News aus stark besuchten Unterforen, sprich User-News
> ...



1. Wird nichts bringen, da Android-User denn eh einfach darein gehen und flamen. Und Apple User Flamen weiterhin in Android News

2. Macht schon Sinn, die die arber in solchen Threads aktiv sind, werden dann warscheinlich auch eher einfach in die Rubrik News bzw. Handys gehen. Diese Maßnahme würde auf jeden Fall schon viel geflame abhalten, allerdings sind News eben News und wenn sie keiner mehr sieht brauch man sie auch gar nicht erst Posten.

3. Auch schon sinnvoll, dann würde zu beginn dieser Regel zwar knapp 50% des Forums gebannt sein, aber wenn sie wieder entbannt sind werden sie es sich wohl 2 mal überlegen.

Im großen und ganzen sehe ich es so das man den Flame-War niemals "unterdrücken" kann, jedoch verringern


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Sanktion von Usern, die nachweisbar falsche Fakten verbreiten und mit denen man über 20 Seiten diskutieren muss, bevor endlich mal Butter bei dir Fische kommt? Ich denke da mal an die österreichische Telefon/SMS/Internetflat für 20€, die sich als totaler Flop nach 20 Posts herausgestellt hat



Gegenvorschlag. Einmalig eine Richtigstellung posten und danach denjenigen gekonnt ignorieren. Man muss nicht auf jeden mutmaßlichen "Mist" reagieren. Das ist auch ein Problem, was ich hier bei vielen Usern sehe. Fehlende Selbstbeherrschung. Nur werden diese dann genauso abgemahnt, wie der Initiator selbst. In meinen Augen vermeidbar, wenn die nötige Selbstbeherrschung da wäre.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag. Einmalig eine Richtigstellung posten und danach denjenigen gekonnt ignorieren. Man muss nicht auf jeden mutmaßlichen "Mist" reagieren.


 Hat derjenige, der seine Marke auch mit falschen Tatsachen verteidigen muss genau das erreicht, was er will: Er kann seine falsche "Propaganda" einfach so weiterverbreiten.

Dann bestraft diese User auch mit Löschung dieser Abschnitte/Posts, ist ja nichts anderes als Spam.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

Nicht wenn du mit deinem Posting jedem klar machen kannst, dass seine Aussage nicht stimmen (könnten). Das dafür mehr erforderlich ist, als ein Einzeiler mit persönlichen Herabwürdigungen sollte klar sein.

"Spam" ist in der Regel schwer zu beurteilen. Offtopic ist da noch am eindeutigsten, wenn man eine Grenze zum Ziehen hat. Daher bin ich ja ganz froh, wenn hier jemand Vorschläge hat, was unter Spam verstanden werden kann im Rahmen solcher Threads.

Nicht selten entpuppen sich auch als falsch deklarierte Posts, als wahr. Die Meldung-Funktion wird nicht selten zum "Auswischen" missbraucht. Die Überprüfung ist selten einfach. In dieser Hinsicht können uns die User helfen und bereits bei der Meldung genauer ausführen, warum die Aussage "falsch" sein soll. Da darf es dann schon mehr als "Spam" oder "erzählt Bullshit" sein.

ich sehe da die User schon etwas in der Bringschuld. Alles auf die Moderatoren abzuwälzen ist ein bisschen zu einfach gemacht.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nicht wenn du mit deinem Posting jedem klar machen kannst, dass seine Aussage nicht stimmen (könnten). Das dafür mehr erforderlich ist, als ein Einzeiler mit persönlichen Herabwürdigungen sollte klar sein.


Ist ja oftmals schwierig, ich errinnere an mein schon genanntes beispiel, hast du ja sicherlich auch gesehen.

"hab ja sms/telefon/internet flat für 20€"

"wie? 3G? ohne traffic?"

"klar ohne traffic"

"wo soll es das denn geben?"

"na hier <link><link>"

"da steht doch nichts von ohne traffic"

"ja guck doch zusatzangebote"

"WOOOO?????"

usw. jeder satz natürlich ein post. so füllen sich 3 seiten und hinterher stellt sich die ursprüngliche aussage als absoluter quatsch heraus.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Spam" ist in der Regel schwer zu beurteilen. Offtopic ist da noch am eindeutigsten, wenn man eine Grenze zum Ziehen hat. Daher bin ich ja ganz froh, wenn hier jemand Vorschläge hat, was unter Spam verstanden werden kann im Rahmen solcher Threads.


Sollte es da nicht innerhalb der Moderatoren gewisse Regeln geben, was Spam ist und was nicht?



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nicht selten entpuppen sich auch als falsch deklarierte Posts, als wahr. Die Meldung-Funktion wird nicht selten zum "Auswischen" missbraucht. Die Überprüfung ist selten einfach. In dieser Hinsicht können uns die User helfen und bereits bei der Meldung genauer ausführen, warum die Aussage "falsch" sein soll. Da darf es dann schon mehr als "Spam" oder "erzählt Bullshit" sein.


 Okay!


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Sollte es da nicht innerhalb der Moderatoren gewisse Regeln geben, was Spam ist und was nicht?



Siehe Forenregeln:



> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden ("Offtopic-Spam").
> ...


Die typischen Fanboy-Kriege umschiffen diese Liste oftmals, wobei noch Offtopic und persönliche Provokationen (vierter Punkt) am ehesten "nutzbar" sind, wobei das Feststellen einer Provokationen auch interpretierbar ist. Greift man früher ein, wird einem oftmals Willkür und Zensur entgegen gehalten. Das ist so das tägliche Dilemma, in dem sich die Moderation bewegt (nicht nur in diesem Forum).

Die Alternative ist, bestimmte Personen auszumachen und "zu entfernen". Dann hat man Ruhe, nur ist das sicherlich nicht einwandfrei begründbar. Ein Problem, bei dem ich aktuell auch im Sound-Forum stehe, wo einzelne Wenige dafür sorgen, dass andere User gehen (wollen), die Forenregeln aber nicht anwendbar sind (oder eine sonstige objektive Rechtfertigung).



> Ist ja oftmals schwierig, ich errinnere an mein schon genanntes beispiel, hast du ja sicherlich auch gesehen.



Da hast du recht. Schwierig. Genau das ist ein Problem. Ich kann in solchen Fällen, auch nur mahnend einen Post im Thread verfassen, in der Hoffnung, dass dieser gehört wird. Alternative ist "einen User entfernen", was aber nicht objektiv begründbar ist oder eben sehr früh Eingreifen und diese Art Diskussion unterbinden.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. August 2011)

@FreaksLikeMe: Ja genau, und weil das so ist lassen wir es weiterlaufen.
Man kann doch wenigstens versuchen, etwas zu ändern. 

Weil so wie es jetzt ist kann es ja nicht weitergehen,
bzw. sollte es nicht.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch einfach die Kommentarfunktion bei solchen
News zu deaktivieren, dann geht das Geflame nicht los.

Aber vllt. ist es ja möglich es auch ohne so etwas hinzubekommen. 
Auf jeden Fall sollten diejenigen, die das Fanboy gebashe gestartet haben
ne Verwarnung bekommen, und diejenigen die aktiv mitgemacht haben auch.

Und was mir auffällt ist das sich manche auf den Schlips
getreten fühlen wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat. Und dann wirds schnell persönlich
und auch hitzig.

Was aber auch nervt ist wenn jemand 10 Seiten auf seiner Meinung beharrt
obwohl längst klar ist dass er falsch liegt. Wenn er es dann nicht einsieht
soll er von dem Thread wegbleiben. Bringt die Diskussion auch nicht weiter


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Aber vllt. ist es ja möglich es auch ohne so etwas hinzubekommen.
> Auf jeden Fall sollten diejenigen, die das Fanboy gebashe gestartet haben
> ne Verwarnung bekommen, und diejenigen die aktiv mitgemacht haben auch.



So handhabe ich das aktuell. Allerdings ist der Startpunkt schwer auszumachen. Die typischen "du bist ein Fanboy"-Aussagen sind einfach. Fanboy-Meinungen taste ich in der Regel nicht an, da ihre Überprüfbarkeit kaum möglich ist und ich verwarne niemanden auf Verdacht oder weil manche Leute sich nicht Selbstbeherrschen können, auch wenn klar ist, dass diese ihre Selbstbeherrschung nicht verloren hätten, wenn Fanboy X seine Aussage nicht getätigt hätte.

Oftmals ist auch so, dass die Fanboy-Aussagen wesentlich nüchterner getätigt werden, als die Reaktion darauf. Auch wenn es eine mutmaßliche Fanboy-Aussage ist, kann ich kaum was machen, wenn diese sachlich vorgetragen und auf den ersten Blick nicht "offensichtlich falsch" (Nachweisbarkeit!) ist.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die typischen Fanboy-Kriege umschiffen diese Liste oftmals, wobei noch Offtopic und persönliche Provokationen (vierter Punkt) am ehesten "nutzbar" sind


 Was ist mit dem 5. Punkt?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

Versuch das mal nachzuweisen: "offensichtlich   kein Interesse an einer Diskussion"

Die Fanboy-Kriege, oftmals der Anfang ist auf eine Diskussion ausgerichtet. Der nachfolgende War ist gerade eine Diskussion par excellance, stark subjektiv und stellenweise beleidigend, aber eine Diskussion, die gerne mit Futter angereichert wird. Oder hast du schon mal einen Fanboy gesehen, der nach einem Beitrag aufhört zu diskutieren?

Im Übrigen ist der Punkt eher für Totengräber (alte Threads) oder Einzeiler ohne Aussage gedacht.


----------



## iceman-joker (19. August 2011)

nabend-))) da ich mich ja schon inzwischen aus den ganzen threads raushalte, weil ich kein bock habe , mit diversen leuten hier ewig zu diskutieren, lese ich die news nur, und denk mir mein teil. also ich habe es immer so gehalten, das wenn news zu android kommen, ich die nachricht zwar lese, aber zu dem thema nichts schreibe, weil ich nen apple gerät habe. wenn ich aber die täglichen apple news hier, oder auch auf gamestar lese, fällt mir jeden tag auf, das viele android fans das anders als ich handhaben. und zwar sind immer als erstes android fans in einer apple news zu finden, obwohl sie ja angeblich applehasser sind. entweder beschweren sie sich darüber, das es mal wieder eine apple news gibt , oder sie machen apple im allgemeinen nieder, oder halt das jeweilige produkt, worum es gerade geht. andererseits, wenn ich in android news bin, zb zum sgs2 , schreiben auch teilweise nur android fans was zu diesem thema. bei apple news hingegen leider auch. ich könnte jetzt hier nur als beispiel die ganzen android spezialisten hier beim namen aufzählen, die in fast jeder applenews ihren senf dazugeben, aber das ist ja nicht das thema-)))


----------



## iceman-joker (19. August 2011)

Häufige Erst-Kommetare in Applenews sind,,,,,

1. Scheiss Apple
2.Scheiss Iphone
3.Schon wieder ne Applenews
4.Was hat Pcgh mit Apple bzw Iphone zu tun........,,usw,usw

Da wundert man sich, das jede News in ein Flamwar ausbricht?????

Bei zb SgS2 News lese ich nicht, das am Anfang steht...

scheiss Samsung
scheiss Android
usw.


----------



## Iceananas (19. August 2011)

Die Kommentarfunktion ist doch für das Kommentieren gedacht, oder irre ich mich? Zu welchem Lager die Kommentierenden gehören ist es doch herzlich egal, wo lange man nicht anfängt zu pöbeln und zu beleidigen.

Der Hauptgrund, wieso alle hier so emotional "diskutieren" ist wahrscheinlich, dass die User sich sehr mit ihren Handys identifizieren und sich zur Wehr setzen, sobald was schlechtes darüber gesagt wird. Da wird man auch mal schnell unsachlich und beleidigend.

Der Standpunkt der Androiduser ist meistens, dass Apple zu teuer ist und zu restriktiv. Und die, die Apple kaufen werden für doof gehalten und verar***.
Der Standpunkt der Appleuser ist dagegen, dass Android Handys für Arme sind und die, die Androidhandys sich Apple einfach nicht leisten können. Außerdem funktioniert ja bei Apple alles super und Android würde nur abstürzen.

Da man meistens das "eigene" Produkt auch gekauft hat und nicht für den dummen gehalten werden will, der sein Geld für das schlechtere Produkt aus dem Fenster geschmissen hat, muss man das eben verteidigen.

Dazu die meist etwas jugendsprachliche Ausdrucksweise der Androiduser und ein teils sehr arroganten Unterton der Appleuser, schon brennt der Baum x)


Als Lösung sehe ich für das Problem aber nicht wirklich eine gescheite, einfach bisschen strenger Handhaben damit die Störenfriede sich das nächstes Mal zweimal überlegen rumzuflamen, dann wird das schon.


*Edit:*



iceman-joker schrieb:


> Häufige Erst-Kommetare in Applenews sind,,,,,
> 
> 1. Scheiss Apple
> 2.Scheiss Iphone
> ...



Könntest du uns ein Beispiel liefern? Dass die Mehrheit von Apple nicht begeistert ist, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Aber auf so ein Fäkalienniveau wird eigentlich nie angefangen. 
Den Unmut über diese Apple in letzter Zeit ist wohl mehr als nachvollziehbar, und wenn in anderen Threads über die Daseinsberechtigung des iPhones diskutiert wird kannst du doch sachlich deine Meinung kundtun.

Über die häufig überfrequente Applenews hatten wir eine recht konstruktive Diskussion, und ich finde es relativ gut gelöst, dass alles nach unten links in eine neue Rubrik verschoben wurde. Seitdem sind die Beschwerden auch viel weniger geworden, nur bei manchmal fragwürdigen News wie "chinesischer Billigclon entdeckt, eine Kopie des iPhone 5????!!!" ist Kritik auch durchaus berechtigt. 



iceman-joker schrieb:


> Da wundert man sich, das jede News in ein Flamwar ausbricht?????



Wenn ich mir dein Beitrag in dem Thread anschaue, dann weiß ich warum immer ein Flamewar ausbricht. Ich muss "FreaksLikeMe" zustimmen, deine Posts sind meistens sehr provokativ und da brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn andere Reaktionen zeigen. 



iceman-joker schrieb:


> scheiss Samsung
> scheiss Android



Gesundheit.


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

Die effektivste Methode um dem Ganzen Herr zu werden wäre eine strickte Bestrafung (durch Verwarnungen?).
Wobei es wie ich schon öfters angemerkt habe, diese Gezanke schon zu sehr vielen verschiedenen Themen gab.
Und bis jetzt hat es auch noch keine gescheite Lösung gegeben. Vllt. ist wie schon vorher jemand erwähnt hat, die
mangelnde Reife der Forenmitglieder Schuld an diesem "Zustand" und wir werden einfach älter.
Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Diese Postings nicht mit einer Antwort würdigen und darüber lachen.


----------



## Jimini (19. August 2011)

Sowas gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Ein paar Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit:
- AMD vs. Intel
- Nvidia vs. Ati / AMD
- Linux vs. Windows vs. MacOS
- BMW vs. Mercedes
- HipHop vs. Metal
- WOW vs. WOW-Gegner
and so on...

MfG Jimini


----------



## McClaine (19. August 2011)

Ich fühl mich hier auch irgendwie angesprochen, war ja viel im Galaxy Tab 10.1 unterwegs, hab auch schon einige Apple News kommentiert (negativ^^)
Was mir persönlich auf den "Hoden" geht, sind weniger die Apple News an sich, sondern den Inhalt der News. Andere Themen sind echt interessant, bei Apple News gehts aber irgendwie nur ums Marketing...

"Apple I Phone 5, Mister XXX, Marktforscher schätzt es habe Dualcore" oder "schätzungsweise neue Bilder von iphone5 aufgetaucht", was ich noch so in Erinnerung habe. Solche News sind mMn fürn Popo, ganz einfach weils keine News sind, sondern reine Spekulation und nichts als Hype Macherei. Und besonders die geht mir seit Jahren auf die Nerven, schliesslich ist man ja ohne Iphone so zu sagen als "Dreck" beschimpft worden. Und nun haben andere Hersteller erheblich nachgezogen, sind vielfach sogar besser als Apple, Android User können endlich mal positiv (leider auch teils aggresiv) über ihre Geräte berichten, Apple User fühlen sich angegriffen (zu recht oder auch nicht) - die Flame Wars beginnen... das ist meistens der Grund dafür denke ich.
Also besonders in dem Bereich zweifle ich leider oft an der Qualität dieser Artikel...

In dem Galaxy Tab und Ipad2 bashing gings ja im erster Linie darum:
Apple User finden Apple habe recht, da grundsätzlich alle Marken das Design von Apple nachbauen
Android User finden das für Unsinn, da sich die Marken Grundsätzlich unterscheiden, auch im Design

Hier zum Beispiel könnte man also sachlich diskutieren... könnte man, machen aber die wenigsten. Ich persönlich versuche oft ruhig zu bleiben, ist aber teilweise, bei manchen Aussagen wirklich schwer 
Da würde ich in der Moderation ansetzen, strikte Anweisungen geben (falls möglich davor, was teilweise ja bereits geschieht), späterstens wenn dann so ein Gemetzel losgeht, die User noch im Thread verwarnen, wenn keine Ruhe ist härter durchgreifen, Thread schliessen, Kommentare deaktivieren etc.
Genauso gut könnte man, wie bereits gesagt, nen eigenen Bereich machen bzw besser abtrennen. Wenn dann ein Android User meint, er müsse im Iphone Bereich rumbashen, wird er daraus verbannt oder so ähnlich.

Abschliessend möchte ich noch schreiben, das die aktuellen News aber wirklich zeigen, aus welchen falschen Holz Apple geschnitzt ist (Bashing!!! xD ne, ironisch natürlich^^) Geschmacksmuster usw... Auch das macht meiner Meinung nach viele Leute unnötig aggressiv, um ehrlich zu sein auch mich. Auch ich habe mich mehrfach zu Kommentaren bewegen lassen, bei denen ich mir dachte: Warum schreibst du das jetzt und warum machst du da überhaupt mit!?

Viele Leute sollten sich an die eigene Nase fassen und die Moderation würde mit mehr Konsequenz nichts falsch machen denke ich - wenn sich niemand belehren lässt. Ist denke ich auf längere Sicht hin die einfachste und beste Methode, auch die Punkte die ich oben erwähnt habe.

MfG


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Versuch das mal nachzuweisen: "offensichtlich   kein Interesse an einer Diskussion"
> 
> Die Fanboy-Kriege, oftmals der Anfang ist auf eine Diskussion ausgerichtet. Der nachfolgende War ist gerade eine Diskussion par excellance, stark subjektiv und stellenweise beleidigend, aber eine Diskussion, die gerne mit Futter angereichert wird. Oder hast du schon mal einen Fanboy gesehen, der nach einem Beitrag aufhört zu diskutieren?


 Ich hatte ja bereits ein Beispiel gebracht. Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt und selbst nach 10 Posts mit zig Nachfragen noch keine vernünftige Quelle oder Link angegeben hat, der ist doch ganz offensichtlich nicht an einer Diskussion interessiert. Wenn das so wäre hätte er doch eigentlich schon im ersten Post sofort einen Link gebracht. Wo ist da also das Problem? Wer nach 5 Posts immer noch keine Untermauerung für seine Behauptungen gebracht hat => 2 Punkte wegen Spam/Fehlendem Interesse an der Disksusion. Ende.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist der Punkt eher für Totengräber (alte Threads) oder Einzeiler ohne Aussage gedacht.


Hatte ich ja als Beispiel, das waren auch nur Einzeiler ohne Aussage


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2011)

*Jungs, ich will hier keine Aufzählung von Argumenten Apple vs. Irgendwas und auch keine Beschuldigungen lesen, wer alles Fanboy ist.

Ich will eine Lösung für das "Fanboys diskutieren gegen und die Reaktionen darauf"-Problem.* *Also spart euch den Kram > Beiträge entfernt*.


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich will eine Lösung für das "Fanboys diskutieren gegen und die Reaktionen darauf"-Problem.


 
Das dürfte schwierig werden, eine wirkliche Lösung für das Problem "Fanboytum" zu finden: Psychologie: Sag nichts gegen mein iPhone! - Golem.de

MfG Jimini

Kleiner substanzieller Nachtrag: bei dem Beispiel "Apple vs. Android" kommt häufig noch hinzu, dass da - anders als z.B. bei "Intel vs. AMD" - geradezu unterschiedliche "Ideologien" aufeinandertreffen: Apple betreibt exzessiv eine äußerst gut arbeitende Werbe- und Image-Maschinerie, was bei Android (oder gehen wir mal weiter und nehmen gleich Linux als Gegenbeispiel) nicht der Fall ist. Apple wickelt also sehr viel dieser Produktbindung über das Image ab, was direkt an persönliche Eigenschaften des Konsumenten appelliert und sich daran bindet. Diese enge Bindung ist extrem wichtig für Apple (und auch für Apple-Kunden): einerseits entsteht hier eine starke Produkttreue und ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl, andererseits werden durch dieses WIR-Gefühl andere Produkte unterbewusst abgewertet.
Diese Marketing-Masche (das meine ich nicht abwertend, Apple betreibt geradezu geniales Marketing) gibt es bei Linux nur sehr sehr selten. Linux-Nutzer bringen dafür im Gegenzug aber häufig einen starken Idealismus mit. Die Open-Source-Community ist eine sehr starke, und natürlich gibt es hier wie auch bei den Apple-"Jüngern" Missionare. 
Ich bin selber jemand, der für diesen Standpunkt eintritt, so gut es eben möglich ist, ohne dass ich mich extrem verbiegen muss. So nutze ich seit Jahren ausschließlich Linux (Windows läuft nur noch zu Testzwecken in einer VM), weil Linux für MEINE Bedürfnisse und MEINE Ansprüche das Beste ist. Punkt. Wie man merkt, wäre es sinnlos, dagegen argumentieren zu wollen, weil es hier schon längst subjektiv geworden ist. Ebenso ist es müßig, einem Apple-Fan seine Affinität zu Apple-Produkten angraben zu wollen - wenn etwas schlichtweg gefällt, kann man da nicht drüber streiten. 
Worüber ich hingegen sehr wohl streite, sind Apples Marketing-Methoden, die ich wie gesagt zwar genial, andererseits aber oftmals auch sehr fragwürdig finde. Es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig, gezielt Desinformationen zu verbreiten. Ebenso ist es natürlich für mich unsäglich, auf den eigenen Produkten die Verbreitung von Software von Konkurrenten zu erschweren oder zu verhindern, das geht mir moralisch gegen den Strich.


----------



## McClaine (20. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Jungs, ich will hier keine Aufzählung von Argumenten Apple vs. Irgendwas und auch keine Beschuldigungen lesen, wer alles Fanboy ist.
> 
> Ich will eine Lösung für das "Fanboys diskutieren gegen und die Reaktionen darauf"-Problem.* *Also spart euch den Kram > Beiträge entfernt*.



Sorry, wollte ja keine Namen nennen, aber das seht ihr ja selber so hoffe ich.
Man kann nur diskutieren wenn man Argumente hat, die man mit Fakten und Links, meinetwegen mit ner ausführlichen Beschreibung und die eigene Meinung sachlich in nen Beitrag miteinbringt. Wenn dann die gegenpartei nichts auf der Hand hat, artet das meistens auf nen Seitenlangen Thread aus.
Hier würde ich ansetzen, daher nochmal:

Für Apple und Android getrennte Foren,
vielleicht sogar mit ner eigenen Regel: do not bash ^^ / Hersteller Kampf fällt unter "Spam", wird daher auch so bestraft.
User die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen, bekommen ne Auszeit zum Nachdenken oder falls möglich nen Ban aus den "gegnerischen" Forum.


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Für Apple und Android getrennte Foren,
> vielleicht sogar mit ner eigenen Regel: do not bash ^^ / Hersteller Kampf fällt unter "Spam", wird daher auch so bestraft.
> User die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen, bekommen ne Auszeit zum Nachdenken oder falls möglich nen Ban aus den "gegnerischen" Forum.


 
Das wäre der Tod jeder Diskussionskultur. Dann haben wir zwei getrennte Foren, und in jedem dieser Foren werden die Produkte der eigenen Fraktion hochgelobt, weil Kritik persönlich genommen und entsprechend bekämpft wird.

MfG Jimini


----------



## McClaine (20. August 2011)

aber irgendwas sollte sich auch tun, gerade eben wieder so ein 08/15 Kommentar eines bekannten Users, auf den bestimmt mehrere Kommentare folgen werden. Das ist weder produktiv noch eine Diskussion.
Mit getrennten Bereichen könnten Mods schneller und härter durchgreifen, gerade dann wenn so ein gebashe wieder losgeht


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2011)

Also mal ehrlich, hier geht es doch noch verhältnismäßig harmonisch zu bei solchen Themen. Verglichen mit golem.de, heise.de etc. kommen hier wenigstens noch Diskussionen zustande, die nicht von Anfang aus darauf gepolt sind, "die anderen" zu diffamieren oder schlechtzureden. Fanboys und ihr Verhalten gehören meiner Meinung nach zu jedem Forum dazu, ohne sie wird es einfach langweilig. 
Es kommt halt aufs Maß an - Trollposts kann man auch ohne entsprechende Hausregeln à la "Willkommen im Android-Subforum - bitte keine übermäßige Kritik üben" erkennen, melden und löschen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

Ach ja, das Heiseforum ist immer ein Genuß bei News über Linux, Windows, Apple, Android und eigentlich allem anderen. Da kann man nach 10 Posts nicht mehr vor lachen


----------



## d00mfreak (21. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Jungs, ich will hier keine Aufzählung von Argumenten Apple vs. Irgendwas und auch keine Beschuldigungen lesen, wer alles Fanboy ist.
> 
> Ich will eine Lösung für das "Fanboys diskutieren gegen und die Reaktionen darauf"-Problem.* *Also spart euch den Kram > Beiträge entfernt*.


 
Beschenkt die Flamer mit dem "Mein Freund Harvey" Plugin (wurde das dann noch installiert?)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. August 2011)

Es wird mehr jetzt kommt noch WP7 mit in den Flame war


----------

